# Haven't Been Around



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello Fellow Outbackers,

We haven't been on the forum much lately, because we've been otherwise distracted with our new endeavor. We purchased a log cabin in the Pocono Mtns this past Sept. and we are all loving it.








It is a lovely quiet lake community and we've been spending every weekend there since we closed. 
I have already made some new friends.








Here are some photos of our little slice of Heaven. 
_
_









































Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey guys,

Looks like a very nice place, congratulations! It's nice to have a place to retreat to.

Are you done outbacking?

enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow! what a beautiful place to make new memories.

Congrats Tami!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Peaceful, Nice, and what great neighbors. Best of Luck!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Congratulations! That looks like a fantastic get-away. I'm glad you are enjoying it. Hope you still find some time for Outbacking.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Tami, so good to hear all is well, great pictures, very nice looking cabin - awesome shot of JL with the fall colors over the lake.

Ali


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Tami & Family

Congradulations. Pictures look like a really great place, keep them coming.

The wildlife look like they enjoy your company. I hope this doesn't mean your leaving the OB family.

Brian

Ps. is this the new rally location?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tami,

Congratulations! What a beautiful cabin and a gorgeous location. Very nice!

Oh, and I like the suggestion of this being a good rally location. I'm sure we could squeeze 30 or 40 Outbackers in there. Nobody would probably even notice.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice indeed! I would love to have a place like that, next to a calm lake.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Beautiful, Tami!! And just perfect for you guys! I can just see your face (and hear the squeels, after the fact!!) with your own private (WILD!) petting zoo!

CONGRATULATIONS! You guys deserve it!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

What a spot!!!!!! I am so jealous.









It looks perfect.........for an Outbackers.com rally....hint hint









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks all for your well wishes!

It is very nice and we are very excited about it. New Year's Day a Bald Eagle flew over the cabin it was Amazing!







I was in my glory. I think the coolest part about it for me right now is the silence. No one is there & it is sooo incredibly quiet. I am just taking it all in.









Not sure yet about the future of the Outback? 
We'd love to keep it, but not sure about that just yet...







...









Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice Tami!!
I'd consider trading The Abi-one for a place like that!! (don't tell her I said that though!!)
Great neighbors!! 
Enjoy!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Tami!

What a beautiful place...I'm sooo happy for you guys!

Got my guest room ready yet????


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes!
> 
> It is very nice and we are very excited about it. New Year's Day a Bald Eagle flew over the cabin it was Amazing!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!!
Place looks awesome!!! I want 1 well 2, 1 in that area and 1 in SE Potter county







and 1 in Quebec too









Keep that outback and Join us for the Gettysburg Rally


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Tami,

We are so happy you guys found a place like that and it looks and sounds like you are enjoying it to the full potential. Well deserved. Ditto on that being an awesome pic of JL and the lake.

Talk soon, Jim

oh yeah. Rally idea?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet! You're about an hour from our place. We MUST get together this Spring or Summer.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow Tami that is a beautiful getaway, I'm so happy for you and your family I know you will have many wonderful days there. If you do get rid of the Outback don't think you have to leave, once an Outbacker always an Outbacker plus we would miss you. I would really love to have a place like too.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tami,
This looks like heaven to me and if I were you I'd be probably thinking the same way you are. I sure hope that you are able to get some rest and that it doesn't become another place to "take care of". It must be great to have all that peace and serenity, not to mention the wildlife. Love the pictures of the deer!

Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


>


Tam,

That tree on your right, with the bird feeder in it, looks perfect for my treestand.

Shouldn't be more than a 10- 20 yard shot then...........keep fattening those four leggers up for me!!

Cabin looks great!! Congrats!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Really Nice Tami and John and of course I Love the picture of John Luke at the lakeside. Thats what its all about

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a nice getaway.

Congratulations! Enjoy the wildlife.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice, very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome Back! 
That's a beautiful place you have!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow - beautiful area and awesome cabin! We'd love to come visit. Do you have hookups??
















-CC


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Tami


Well someone loves it.......









That is a cute picture!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You All for your kind words & well wishes. 
We are blessed to have found such a lovely place.









The unfortunate news is that it is a 'Community Association' and they do not allow campers.








We were looking for a large piece of property and John, (AKA Camping Loser) was considering installing Hook-Ups ...







We were unable to find such a place.









Darlene P, 
There has been a lot to do to prepare it and I am hoping to be able to really relax and enjoy it soon.
But, yes you're right it is another home to 'take care of'. As for now I don't mind & it is easier for me to prepare to go to PA then camping. It seems I am constantly injuring my pacemaker site packing to go or up from camping.







That is now my weak spot.



huntr70 said:


>


Tam,

That tree on your right, with the bird feeder in it, looks perfect for my treestand.

Shouldn't be more than a 10- 20 yard shot then...........keep fattening those four leggers up for me!!

Cabin looks great!! Congrats!!

Steve
[/quote]

As for you Huntr







....... *I DON'T THINK SO*







When you come to visit your guns stay home!!!

Tami


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Thank You All for your kind words & well wishes.
> We are blessed to have found such a lovely place.
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think about being part of a community association? Also, what is the nearest campground near you?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> As for you Huntr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK............

Bow and arrow it is then...........
























Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !









Tami , we'll give you heads up of the date so you can let the road dept know about the convoy of Outbacks coming to the Poconos and you'll have time to stock up on beer and pretzels, and oh...could you get a bigger tv before then? Thanks friend!

Just one question..there are no bears in the Poconos.......right?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !


Really? - you would come out east! That would be great doxie!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !


Really? - you would come out east! That would be great doxie!!















[/quote]

Heck yeah! As soon as you see me on tv after I have won the multi state lottery







, it'll be no problem what so ever


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !


Really? - you would come out east! That would be great doxie!!















[/quote]

Heck yeah! As soon as you see me on tv after I have won the multi state lottery








, it'll be no problem what so ever
[/quote]

Geez...was hoping we didn't have to wait that long!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome did I send enuff???








and about that TV .....how's this



John still has to hide the wires, however I'm sure that job will be complete prior to your visit


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> As for you Huntr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK............

Bow and arrow it is then...........
























Steve
[/quote]

*NOT!!*

Nice try tho ....











> What do you think about being part of a community association? Also, what is the nearest campground near you?


It is OK. We read all the rules & regs and there wasn't anything that would effect us negatively except of course No Campers.







That was the only rule we were unhappy with.
There is a campground right on Lake Wallenpaupack close by, but it is run by PP&L & they don't allow dogs.







We do know of another one on the other side of the lake, but that one isn't close to us.

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome did I send enuff???








and about that TV .....how's this



John still has to hide the wires, however I'm sure that job will be complete prior to your visit








[/quote]
If he doesn't get the wires hid, I am sure someone will lend a hand. Oh, how about wi fi?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome did I send enuff???








and about that TV .....how's this



John still has to hide the wires, however I'm sure that job will be complete prior to your visit








[/quote]
If he doesn't get the wires hid, I am sure someone will lend a hand. Oh, how about wi fi?








[/quote]

No sorry T .....No computers at the cabin. It is a distraction & contraindicated to the entire purpose ....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

RizFam said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome did I send enuff???








and about that TV .....how's this



John still has to hide the wires, however I'm sure that job will be complete prior to your visit








[/quote]
If he doesn't get the wires hid, I am sure someone will lend a hand. Oh, how about wi fi?








[/quote]

No sorry T .....No computers at the cabin. It is a distraction & *contraindicated *to the entire purpose ....








[/quote]

Tami - love it! good choice of words for no computers!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Should you contact Doug to change campingloser to cabinloser??









Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> No sorry T .....No computers at the cabin. It is a distraction & *contraindicated *to the entire purpose ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya like that huh ? ....











camping479 said:


> Should you contact Doug to change campingloser to cabinloser??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh My ....what a GREAT Idea!!* Cause yanno some things never change









Thank You Mike.










Tami


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


>


Tam,

That tree on your right, with the bird feeder in it, looks perfect for my treestand.

Shouldn't be more than a 10- 20 yard shot then...........keep fattening those four leggers up for me!!

Cabin looks great!! Congrats!!

Steve
[/quote]

Glad you went theere before I did Steve. I knew how that would be received and didn't pull the trigger. Pun intended.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Should you contact Doug to change campingloser to cabinloser??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh My ....what a GREAT Idea!!* Cause yanno some things never change









Thank You Mike.










Tami








[/quote]

cabinloser. nah. He is just enjoying the new TV after the long install.









Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> I recently viewed photos ( thank you Tami!) of their little piece of paradise. I do beleive I have it all figured out how each and everyone of us can fit inside, outside, on the deck, on the roof, lined up, you get the picture. Rally at Cabin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome did I send enuff???








and about that TV .....how's this



John still has to hide the wires, however I'm sure that job will be complete prior to your visit








[/quote]
If he doesn't get the wires hid, I am sure someone will lend a hand. Oh, how about wi fi?








[/quote]

No sorry T .....No computers at the cabin. It is a distraction & contraindicated to the entire purpose ....








[/quote]


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

now thats the way it should be. enjoy, enjoy, enjoy


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Tami

As Greg would say "you can't pass up a good nap"!!!

About the computer thing....I recall your phone having internet!!!!









Enjoy the new cabin....hope to see ya this summer!!!! Steph will be legal then to have a apple-tini!!!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Tami
> 
> As Greg would say "you can't pass up a good nap"!!!
> 
> ...


OOOOO you remember that lil tidbit of info Snagged .....









Tell Steph absolutely, I'm ready to partaay with her.









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[OOOOO you remember that lil tidbit of info Snagged .....









Tami
[/quote]

Ha! Busted Tami! I think I think Sharon!


----------

